# Deduct for miles which are not from rides?



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

I'm a newbie. I would think that only the miles driven while riders in the vehicle are deductible, because anything else is like driving to or from work. Is that the case?

Thanks


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

JFrancis said:


> I'm a newbie. I would think that only the miles driven while riders in the vehicle are deductible, because anything else is like driving to or from work. Is that the case?
> 
> Thanks


No. Numerous discussions on this topic in this forum if you do a simple search.


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> No. Numerous discussions on this topic in this forum if you do a simple search.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It's different then driving to and from work because that occurs twice in any given job.

With Uber, you have typically will have a 2:1, some even 3:1 dead miles: paid miles. You are on the "clock" and actively doing something for the job itself.

Much like a delivery guy is still working even when he's driving to the delivery point. You aren't "not" working just because you are in transit.

I log miles the second I go online until I go offline.


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

Thanks for that.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

JFrancis said:


> I'm a newbie. I would think that only the miles driven while riders in the vehicle are deductible, because anything else is like driving to or from work. Is that the case?
> 
> Thanks


No, that is not the case.

Miles must be "business" miles to be deductible. "If you use your car for *business purposes*, you ordinarily can deduct car expenses" This is from IRS publication 463. 
https://www.irs.gov/publications/p463/ch04.html
The definition of "business purposes" is subject to interpretation. 
"The term _trade or business_ generally includes any activity carried on for the production of income from selling goods or performing services."
https://www.irs.gov/charities-non-profits/trade-or-business-defined


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> No, that is not the case.
> 
> Miles must be "business" miles to be deductible. "If you use your car for *business purposes*, you ordinarily can deduct car expenses" This is from IRS publication 463.
> https://www.irs.gov/publications/p463/ch04.html
> ...


Thank you.


----------

